# How many Rounds per day to Practice?



## 22skill (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you all who commented on practice drills for pistol shooting! I have gone out a couple times and just using a few of them already feel like I am advancing much more than before, when I felt like I was just burning ammo.

So my new question is this: how many rounds should I shoot per day if my goal is practicing. I have shot 50 each of the past days, simply because thats how many come in a box. I intersperse dry firing with a used cartridge along with shooting live ammo so the 50 rounds can take me 30-45 minutes to go through. Then at the house I might do exclusively dry shooting later in the day with a used cartridge in the chamber.

Do you think I should shoot more live ammo? If so, how much? Like I said before, its all .22 ammo for a Beretta .22 Bobcat...

Going through the 50 rounds today I dealt with a number of issues including various jams in a timely manner, and owe you all thanks for offering me advice on my other post.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Go for quality over quantity. 

If you feel you are simply burning through ammo, mix it up. 

Stage at diff. ranges and use mulitiple targets and variants of all. (2 hits here, 2 there, 3 there, diff sized hit zones etc. SEB targets are great for drilling.)

If your groups are super tight, speed it up and/or go for more range and practice deviation control. 

Get creative! Scout out some defensive HG videos that may address your needs.


----------

